# When should I see the GP



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning ladies,
Looking for a bit of advice and hoping someone on here can guide me.  I'm due to start OE IVF but was waiting for AF to arrive  to get my bloods redone as its been well over a year since I last had them.  I'm now over 10 days late, had the usual cramping but  nothing else.  I've taken numerous pregnancy tests - all negative and I'm wondering when would it be reasonable to go to the doctor and request a blood test or at least look for some investigations.  My head is saying I'm not pregnant but my heart is hoping that maybe this is it.  Due to having previously lost a son due to severe early onset preeclampsia, I have been told that I need to be on clexane as soon as I got pregnant so don't want to leave it too long if by some miracle I am pregnant.  I have read about people getting negatives on pregnancy tests up to 24 weeks so not entirely convinced that waiting for a home pregnancy test to say positive is a good idea.

What do you think, should I go to my GP sooner rather than later or should I wait until at least two months have passed without one?  I should say I'm 42 now, soon to be 43 so time is definitely not on my side.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

GP will likely send you away   they're not great in my opinion on early pregnancy......if you are pregnant the best thing might be to pay for a beta hcg blood test and see if that sheds light. If you then find you are GREAT NEWS   but if you're not you could go to GP and ask for some investigations....abdominal pain if it isn't pmt isn't really normal (unless wind   ) 

Good luck

Grey xx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello lovely,

I would go to the GP for blood test/urine sample now, an not wait.  I hope it's good news for you.

I have also had delayed periods whilst waiting for treatment, but sadly wasn't pregnant. I had developed follicle cysts and that caused the delay, so I agree with GHG that if it's not positive, get the GP to do more tests. 

Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, it wouldn't hurt to ask the GP to do a blood test. My experience they wont do anything until you have missed another, I once went and was asked if I felt pregnant and was told to wait another month. I have since found out I suffer from early miscarriage's which is obviously what was happening then, a chemical pregnancy (very early mc) will not give a positive on a HPT as the levels are usually not high enough. good luck in your journey xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

It also could depend on the test you are using. First response early result and clear blue digital seem to be the most recommended by ladies on here. Might be worth one of those if you have not already, otherwise I would agree with the others, paying for just a beta-Hcg blood test will guarantee an answer (even if your GP will not do it, there are private hospitals or clinics that you can just pay for it)
fingers crossed for you


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, decided to wait until Tuesday as the private clinics are closed for the bank holiday.  I'll ring my doctor on Tuesday as so far she's been really supportive and see if she can give me one on that day, if not I'll try and find another private clinic.  Just glad that I'm not being unreasonable trying to get a definitive answer sooner rather than later.  xx


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like my trip to the GP is no longer required as AF arrived today. Mother nature can be cruel sometimes, was really beginning to get my hopes up.  Back to Gennet we go, now just have to get through the panic of getting all my tests done and meds bought so I can start again at my next cycle.  My life has been on hold for years now and this is the last try so just want to get it done. x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Hun   Good luck with your cycle

Grey xx


----------

